# Wolfe Rub Grilled steak



## 007bond-jb (Aug 31, 2007)

These rubs ROCK! Try It, You will love it BOY!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN5xIt-YOH4


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 31, 2007)

You are right about it being good..!!! I eat it out of the jar too...Was that humidity on the lense once you went outside? I hate that.. It does it here always.. Where's the beef? j/k..


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 31, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> You are right about it being good..!!! I eat it out of the jar too...Was that humidity on the lense once you went outside? I hate that.. It does it here always.. Where's the beef? j/k..



Yup I had some unusable footage cause of that


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 31, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My digital camera and the camcorder do it.. I have to let them get used to the hot humid weather.. The video was cool though.. I like when you hit the tripod.. It reminds me of my Dad when I was a delinquent...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Very cool man.

JB the Pitch Man!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 31, 2007)

I like wolfe rub.

Both of them but my preference runs to the Bold.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 31, 2007)

JB, did you use the Bold or the Original?


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Thwe Wolfe man has it going on! Looked great JB!
Kinda' bummed at the 'tater in the paper boat though :? 
Come on man


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 1, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> JB, did you use the Bold or the Original?



The Bold,

I was out out of FRESH tators Puff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 1, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2w37tgby]JB, did you use the Bold or the Original?



The Bold,

I was out out of FRESH tators Puff[/quote:2w37tgby]

That Bold is one of my favorites!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 1, 2007)

Way Nice


----------



## Big Ron1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Just out of the Jar I like the Bold, but will be grillin with them tomorrow for a true taste test.


----------



## john a (Sep 3, 2007)

Steak just the way I like it JB, RARE!!!


----------

